# Intel GMA5700 HD driver



## smoofy (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi, 

Is there any Intel GMA5700 HD driver available for FreeBSD? The VESA driver is not a very suitable solution as it is too slow and hangs very often and I would like to use FreeBSD on my X201 laptop as a regular OS.

Thanks.


----------



## xibo (Jun 15, 2011)

Huh?

I'm using VESA and it's slow as hell (well not really but KDE), but it's certainly not hanging. If it's really hanging and not just being so slow that it feels like it's hanging you might want to file a bug. Right now chances to get an Intel drm driver this year are pretty low as we don't have KMS and no sign of getting it soon. Unless 9 is pushed for ages, let's put our hopes that we'll get a driver in 9.1 some time next year T^T

See this thread.


----------

